# MF 30 operator and service manual



## blaze379 (Oct 19, 2016)

Just bought a 73 MF 30. Figured out a lot the operation, but still unsure of a few. Also have an oil leak (hydraulic) I want to fix.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello blaze, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You can find the manuals you want on the internet from a number of sources. Ebay also has manuals for your tractor. Amazon as well.


----------

